# Tourniquet recomendations



## Armymedic (30 May 2008)

For those of us who teach and use the tourniquets here are a couple new things coming up the pipe.

Size: The CAT has been found to have too small of a circumference to fit around larger thighs and even the odd bicep. It is now recommended that the SOFT-T be acquired and provided as follows: 1x for every role 1 medic (in addition to no less than 3 CATs), 1x to anyone who's limbs are too large for the CAT.

Doubling: it has been found successful to add a second TK immediately proximal to the first if bleeding has not stopped with a properly applied TK.

I have no idea how long it will be until CFMS will pick up these recommendations and get SOFT-Ts for the medics to carry.


----------



## DiverMedic (4 Jun 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> For those of us who teach and use the tourniquets here are a couple new things coming up the pipe.
> 
> I have no idea how long it will be until CFMS will pick up these recommendations and get SOFT-Ts for the medics to carry.



Also going to be available to medics (and possible others) on the next ROTO.  Got to use them recently and they are far superior to the CAT.  Much easier to use as they don't have the crappy velcro to hassle with and they have a steel rod instead of the plastic ones that seem to always break.

DM


----------



## Armymedic (7 Jun 2008)

I would disagree that they are "easier" to use:

Ever try feeding the end of that 1" strap (without twisting it) thru the gate in the dark, under stress (shaking hands) with shooter gloves on?

But I agree that overall it is a better build Tk. Te only reason the CAT was prefered is that the SOFT-T is 2x the price.


----------



## DiverMedic (7 Jun 2008)

Still think it is easier than messing around with the velcro on the CAT, especially if like the CAT you already have it set up.

DM


----------



## Farmboy (13 Jun 2008)

> But I agree that overall it is a better build Tk. Te only reason the CAT was prefered is that the SOFT-T is 2x the price




http://www.oneshottactical.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=oneshot&Category_Code=FA

SOFT-T $32.99

CAT $36.99


----------



## geo (13 Jun 2008)

.... prices near equivalent now.... not necessarily the case previously.


----------



## Armymedic (13 Jun 2008)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> SOFT-T $32.99
> 
> CAT $36.99



your store markup not withstanding........

CATS were $20 cheaper than SOFT-Ts when the CF first bought them in 2005


----------



## tacmed2003 (17 Jul 2008)

If that was the case it was because the purchasing system jacked up the price.  The SOFTT has always been less than the CAT when purchased directly from us.  I guess the middle men were more greedy back then!

Ross Johnson


----------



## Sine Pari (17 Jul 2008)

The SOFTT can be applied without the need of taking the strap out of the buckle. Just make sure that the safety screw is loosened, and slack is removed from the tourniquet base. If the tourniquet strap is then folded under the base, and the windless is turned a quarter turn, one can fold the tourniquet on to itself. In this matter stored, one can take it out of the storage and it will unfold by itself and is ready for application.


----------

